# Lab Results - TSH too low 0.009 ? Conflicting doctor's opinions



## Rinbea (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi. Hope someone can help me understand my new labs.

I currently take 1-1/2 grains of Nature Throid and 500mg Metformin.

Labs since I started taking Metformin

T-3 is 5.5

TSH: is 0.009

Labs before I started Metformin

Jun

T-3 was 4.0

TSH was 0.194

I feel great, but the numbers seem too low for TSH. Is it possible that the Metformin can suppress the TSH to that low of a level? Should I be concerned?

I have two different doctors. The prescribing doc is not concerned, but the other doc says I'm taking too much and should get another opinion.

It's so confusing. Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What is the lab range for your FT-3?

Your TSH likely dropped because of the increase in FT-3 hormone.

You should be more concerned with FT-4 and FT-3 lab results rather than TSH.

If your FT-3 is exceeding 3/4 of range and you feel poorly then a slight reduction may be in order.

You could also wait for your next lab to see if you are consistent with the higher FT-3.

Were both labs drawn at the same time? Did you take your hormone replacement at the same time before the labs were drawn?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

The OP states they feel "great".......

I don't see any concern to mess with your dose or find anymore doctors.......

You are where we all would like to be...&#8230;

"My TSH is always way lower than yours"

And I feel great too...&#8230;.


----------



## Rinbea (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.

FT3 ranges is 2.0-4.4

T-4 is within normal range

Both Labs drawn at same time. Meds were taken at my normal time and it was about 2 hrs before the blood draw.

Creepingdeath, good to hear that someone's TSH is lower than mine and yo feel good. I guess the low TSH just freaked me out and I wasnt sure if those numbers could be ok. But, I see that people can be ok with low TSH and it doesn't neccesarily mean anything bad.

Thank you all for your replies..I feel good, so I'm not going to worry.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> T-4 is within normal range


Can you please post that range


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Pretty sure TSH can sometimes be incorrect to use depending on what you are taking.

I think if you are feeling great that's probably a better indicator.

For me on Levothryoxine, the lower it got (only got as low as .68) I was not feeling good. Had hyper symptoms.

However, since you are on a different type of medicine it may not be accurate. So better to look at the Free numbers.


----------

